# New to Bettas



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi all!

I have always wanted a Betta because I believe they are beautiful fish, but I do however prefer the variety and the ability to mix other freshwater fish, so I had never, prior to yesterday, ventured out into the betta world.

Now, I was given a "2" gallon aquarium...Vase? like thing by an old friend. It is not a vase, as it is specifically set up to be an aquarium. It is plastic, has a hole on the bottom for a bubbler to be attached, and a little system for the bubbles to come out of and not spread out, rather stay upright and have some form. It was given to me with gravel and a fake plastic plant, which I have gotten rid of. Now I was never told how many gallons the aquarium is...I am just estimating its 2 gallons because i don't think its small enough to be a 1 gallon. Just by mere memory I would assume its about a foot length height wise...and I have no idea width wise. 

Now I know Bettas can be kept in smaller containers, and so I thought that I wouldn't put anything other than a betta in there...and this is how I have come to acquire Nino the red Betta. 

I bought a different fake plant...I don't think I'd be able to keep a live one alive with him unfortunately so fake has to do. I also bought some new black gravel and put all three in the new setup, with the bubbler on. (I know bettas do not need bubblers...they breathe air from the surface, as do Gourami's...I have an opaline  )

But this is about the extent of my knowledge. I bought some tetra betta granules...I personally like Tetra brand food...its worked great for my Tiger barbs and gourami in my 20 gal. Is this ok?

So far so good with him in there, he has room to swim around, up and down and so far he seems active, swimming up and down, he even ate a few granules for me and this was the morning after being brought home.

Is there anything else I should know, or anything else I might need to keep him happy and healthy? I seem to have the worst luck with fish for some reason and I hope I'm better with this guy than I have been with my TB's...


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I love bettas! So I'm going to elaborate as best I can on this one.

I would suggest moving to a larger tank. I know that betta do REALLY well in 5g tanks by themselves and also really well in like 10g with other fish. You just have to choose the fish correctly. Bettas are nothing compared to the aggression of cichlids, so you dont really have to worry about them getting too crazy with other fish, just the other fish getting too crazy with them!

If you want to set up a bigger tank I would urge you to purchase a filter and no need for the bubbler. Also, a heater. Betta love their water to stay around 78 degrees F and be clean as well! 

I used to have my betta Akashi in a 10g with a small school of neon tetra (about 5) a mystery snail and some cory catfish (about 3)

He did very well with all of them. Neons seem to be one of the most peaceful tetras and they do like to hog the food but they are just so small that it doesnt really make a differnce. Hehehe.

But if you want to stay in the tank you have, I would suggest getting a small maybe 2-2.5g filter, a 25watt heater, and some betta pellets or flakes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

The only thing I would suggest is that you find a small heater. I have seen them at my lfs they just raise the water temp a few degrees warmer than room temp. Betta's are a tropical fish and would really be the happiest if his water was kept between 78-82 degrees. 

Make sure to keep up on water changes. In a 2gal. with no filter I'd probable do a 50% change every other day. I don't really know how accurate that is, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

The food is fine, but you could as a treat give him a couple bloodworms, or brine shrimp. Mine, every once in awhile even likes his veggies


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks...Both of you 

I wish I could get a bigger tank for him, however at the time this is going to have to do for him...until sometime in the future hopefully.


Thank you for the suggestions for a heater...I will do that asap... I was not aware that they needed one...I will make sure to get one for him.

Planning on keeping up the water changes of course...I did a 30percent one today... because I think my friend may have put one too many granules of food in there for him today...yelled at him for that one already lol. I will do another tomorrow and from then on I will try to set up a schedule.

Is 50% every other day ok?

Would I have to do any 100% water changes and if so, what's the best way to keep the betta in the meantime?

Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

A wider tank is better for your Betta than a tall tank. They exert too much energy to get to the surface of a tall tank to breath than they do in a wider tank and may become lethargic and die (especially if they get sick). So when you do eventually get him a new tank go for one that's wider rather than deeper and he'll be much happier. Good luck and I hope Nino is doing well.


----------



## AquaGirl (Feb 17, 2007)

By the description you gave, it sounds like a minibow 1 gallon tank. It has an undergravel filter with it I believe? It is too small for your betta and a real pain to clean since it's so small and narrow.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi! I have a purple male betta fish: ***Some advice, DON'T PUT TWO FISH BETTA OR OTHER FISH IN TANK WITH IT!! OR PUT TANK OR VASE KINDA THINK INFRONT OF A MIRROR. If you put another fish in it with the betta he will attack or eat the other fish. And if you put it infront of a mirror it will bash up his/her head against the tank trying to get closer to his reflection. **Also PLEASE dont leave the top part of the tank open, she/he might jump out! Enjoy him/her!


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

WTF??? If you think betta are agressive with each other you're really mistaken, they are quite peaceful with other fish. And bettas do not kill their reflection. They flare.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I purposely put a mirror up for my fry (in turn, I have 18 of them at the moment so they each get like 30 mins with the mirror each) so they can flare at themselves. I find it intensifies their colours and they get practice on how to be adult males. I also do it for any adult males I have in tanks on their own but at the moment I've got both my CT males in a twin Barracks so they flare at each other and have a blast looking all pretty and intimidating.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Crayola105 said:


> WTF???


 That was a NASTY COMMENT! mY lfs said they are aggressive. Crayola please wacth how you use your abbreviations!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

FishLuver101 said:


> mY lfs said they are aggressive.


Bettas are aggressive with each other---males are aggressive to other males and to females when not breeding, and females will be aggressive to males when not breeding, and to other females if they're crowded or just plain don't like each other. But they're usually pretty good with other fish. In fact, most of the time you have to be careful that your Betta doesn't get picked on in a community tank---a lot of fish like to nip their flowing fins. I've had male Bettas in community tanks with tetras (Blackskirts, colored tetras (yes, they were dyed---I didn't know) and neons) and cory cats, and they all got along very well.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok thanks for the information!


----------

